# ddclient errors



## Nokobon (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello,
I run ddlient-3.7.3 on my webserver (Freebsd 7.1) because my ISP provides only dynamic IP-addresses.
I use the service Dynamic DNS at http://www.dyndns.com with a dyndns-domain that looks like ****.homeunix.net

As far as I can see, ddclient works, although my /var/log/messages is full of ddclient-entries.
Every five minutes these warnings are printed to the log file:

```
Jun 11 10:12:00 myhost ddclient[679]: WARNING:  file /var/tmp/ddclient.cache, line 3: Invalid Value for keyword 'ip' = ''
Jun 11 10:12:01 myhost ddclient[679]: WARNING:  skipping update of record from <nothing> to 92.**.***.***.
Jun 11 10:12:01 myhost ddclient[679]: WARNING:   last updated <never> but last attempt on Thu Jun 11 10:07:00 2009 failed.
Jun 11 10:12:01 myhost ddclient[679]: WARNING:   Wait at least 5 minutes between update attempts.
Jun 11 10:17:01 myhost ddclient[679]: FAILED:   updating record: notfqdn: A Fully-Qualified Domain Name was not provided
```

My ddclient.conf is:

```
daemon=60				
syslog=yes				
mail=root				
mail-failure=root			
pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid
cache=/tmp/ddclient.cache		 
use=web
protocol=dyndns2				
server=members.dyndns.org			
login=****
password=****				
****.homeunix.net
```

I have no idea what these warnings are about and what I have to do...
Any suggestions?

Oh and the /var/tmp/ddclient.cache that is mentiones in the warnings looks like this:

```
## ddclient-3.7.3
## last updated at Thu Jun 11 11:57:12 2009 (1244714232)
atime=1244714232,backupmx=0,custom=0,host=record,ip=,mtime=0,mx=,static=0,status=notfqdn,warned-min-error-interval=0,warned-min-interval=0,wildcard=0,wtime=0 record
atime=1244682367,backupmx=0,custom=0,host=****.homeunix.net,ip=92.**.***.***,mtime=1244682367,mx=,static=0,status=good,warned-min-error-interval=0,warned-min-interval=0,wildcard=0,wtime=30 ****.homeunix.net
```

Furthermore I wonder why my root-account doesn't receive mails with these warnings from ddclient although I set it up in ddclient.conf.

Thanks,
Nokobon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe try starting over? Stop ddclient, zero out /var/tmp/ddclient.cache [cmd=] > /var/tmp/ddclient.cache[/cmd] start ddclient. It seems to know what your new IP is, but it refuses to use it because the old IP is empty. No idea why (don't use it), but starting with a clean slate might help.

As to mail: [cmd=]tail -f /var/log/maillog[/cmd], and you should see whether ddclient sends mail, and where it goes, or what error it causes.


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 12, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Maybe try starting over? Stop ddclient, zero out /var/tmp/ddclient.cache ([cmd=] > /var/tmp/ddclient.cache[/cmd]), start ddclient. It seems to know what your new IP is, but it refuses to use it because the old IP is empty. No idea why (don't use it), but starting with a clean slate might help.


Thanks, that's it.
Now it works without any errors.
I had the same idea before, but I just deleted the .cache-file and restartet ddclient. That didn't work.
Now I did as you told me. First stop ddclient, then empty the file and start ddclient again...no warnings anymore 



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> As to mail: [cmd=]tail -f /var/log/maillog[/cmd], and you should see whether ddclient sends mail, and where it goes, or what error it causes.



The output of that command is:

```
Jun 12 09:01:41 **** sm-msp-queue[730]: n58HEUnp000696: to=root, 
ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=3+13:47:11, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, 
pri=11280443, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred:
Connection refused by [127.0.0.1] 
[...]
```

Is this related to ddclient in any way?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2009)

Sendmail isn't running on localhost, so mail sent to localhost:25 (where system email goes) is refused. If you have any sendmail entries in /etc/rc.conf, remove all of them, and run [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/sendmail start[/cmd].


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 14, 2009)

There is no sendmail-entry in my rc.conf.
I can't start sendmail, I get this error:

```
sm-mta[835]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): host "localhost" unknown
```
So I suggest in some configuration-file connected to sendmail the hostname is set to "localhost", which is not my actual hostname anymore.
In rc.conf I set my hostname to ***.***.homeunix.net
Any idea where I have to change it as well?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you have this in /etc/hosts?


```
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.my.domain
```


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 14, 2009)

I do have ::1 and 127.0.0.1 in my /etc/hosts but changed "localhost localhost.my.domain" to fit my new hostname.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

You should leave localhost in there; you can add other hosts behind it.


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You should leave localhost in there; you can add other hosts behind it.



That's it! Now sendmail is running 
Your knowledge about FreeBSD is awesome!
Thank you very much!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

Some things you just can't fiddle with, like localhost, root and /dev/null ... I remember I copied a file to /dev/null once, instead of the other way around. You have _no idea_ how much stuff breaks and acts up and throws weird errors when /dev/null is a file instead of a device  Live and learn..


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 14, 2009)

I see...there really is very very much to learn.

Oh and I just discovered that there is still one WARNING from ddclient.
When shuting down the system it is printed to /var/log/messages and after the next boot it is send to root:

```
WARNING: caught SIGTERM; exiting
```

I remember that SIGTERM is concerned with shuting down processes, so I tried to stop ddclient before reboot.
But that didn't help...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think that's a problem, shutdown sends a sigterm to everything on the system when going down.


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 14, 2009)

Okay, thank you.


----------

